# gas mask help



## Oji (Sep 19, 2011)

Last year I purchased some 3/16" 3 ply from one of the borg stores. I used it to wall in my shop. It was cheep and really looks good.
I had lots of left over pieces and used them to make ornaments with my scroll saw. I developed a bad congestion and cough from the fumes or particles from that stuff. My condition cleared up a week or so after I quit cutting that wood and returned right away when I cut some more so I think it is the problem.

Another problem is that I still have lots of it and it makes great cutting on the scroll saw and other projects. I don't want to throw it away.

Is there a half face canister mask that will filter out the "crap" in this wood? I'm so dern cheep I make my self sick, literally.

Thanks for the answers.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I suspect you're putting our face close to the work. I know
I tend to when I use a scroll saw.

It's probably fine airborne dust that is messing you up. You can
do several things about it like using a fan to blow it away,
a dust collector to try to capture it, and a variety of masks
from simple nuisance masks to full-blown Darth Vader type
respirators.

Question is how much do want to spend?


----------



## Oji (Sep 19, 2011)

probably will spend around 50 dollars. I used to work in a chemical factory and had to wear complete fire coverall and full face respirator with supplied air. 
I am only thinking a half face with chemical/dust canisters but know that some of the canisters work for different substances. 
Just asking what is preferred around this site.


----------



## TorqNut (Apr 29, 2012)

Hey, Oji.
I bought a Multi-Purpose Respirator from Woodcraft for around $35 that meets OSHA and NIOSH requirements. This mask also uses the general pancake style filters for replacements if all you are worried about is dust. I use mine for both woodworking and grass cutting due to my alergies. I haven't had any respiratory problems since I have started using it.


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

Oji, from your work experience I think you know the answer. I did 20 years in refining, so I also had to wear a lot of different types of respirators. I have my old MSA half face respirator that I use in the shop with dust cartridges.

If the pricing is the same a combination organic vapor and dust cartridges couldn't hurt, but I tend to agree with Loren that it's the dust that's getting you (if it's vapors, the organic cartridge should cover you.)


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

You might look into this one:

http://www.resp-o-rator.com/

I haven't tried it.


----------

